# Red Elm



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Could I get opinions on using Red Elm for flooring?? We're thinking about milling 1x12 for old style "plank flooring" and want to gain insight and experience from those who have done or seen it used. My personal experience with using it as flooring is zip. However, i've sought it out for years as a fuel source (burning) and know from milling some over last eason it's a lot stabler than the White Elm's. Any and all info is greatly appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've used it successfully for furniture but never for flooring. It's got beautiful grain but is prone to movement after dimensioning, and is prone to fuzzing even with sharp cutters. It requires good acclimatiion...in fact, I tend to oversize it on the first dimensioning pass, and let it acclimate for another day or two, then redimension to final size. Well anchored tongue and groove might help keep it in place.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I think it's shock resistance would make it great for flooring. Shouldn't dent to easy. I have a few boards of it around, but have never worked with it personally yet. I say go for it while there is still enough big stuff around to make your floor. I have thought of using cedar elm as flooring, keep us updated on how it goes.


----------

